# Bacon and New Beginnings



## M. Cull (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello. My name is not bacon. It may seem silly to start an introduction that way, but it fits. Partially because any mention of bacon seems to evoke strong and sometimes outsize reactions nowadays, but mainly because the name of the story I'd like to get feedback on actually IS related to bacon, if only in a loosely metaphorical way. So to ensure no one gets confused in the future, I'm setting the record straight right from the get-go. 

Whew. Got that out of the way. So, to the introduction proper: hello, my name is M. Cull. I'm an aspiring but somewhat accidental author. An odd characterization, sure, but I honestly never planned to become an author (despite grand proclamations to the contrary which I may or may not have made in front of various pretty, intelligent, and eligible ladies back in my dating days), and frankly was surprised myself when I finished my first book. It remains unpublished, but still stands as evidence that I actually enjoy the writing process enough to endure the creative doldrums, the occasional sinking feeling that "my story just isn't very interesting" and the all-too-common "What in the world am I supposed to do _now?_" conundrum I often write myself into.

I'm very excited to be here, because it offers the delicious prospect of potentially getting lots of feedback on a novella I'm writing. It's a bit of an in-between project, but it's been an invigorating challenge. 

So there you have it. My name is M. Cull, _not _bacon. And I look forward to our discussions.


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 2, 2014)

Wait...so you tempted me in here with promises of bacon, and you don't actually have any?  [-X  Shame.

Oh well, maybe you can make it up to me by telling me a story, after you reach the required ten posts. :smile:


----------



## M. Cull (Feb 3, 2014)

Hehe. I guess if it got you to start reading, it was a success. I will certainly do my best to make up for my deception when I post my story. To avoid further misleadings, I'll say that though the story does feature a scene with bacon in it, the narrative runs more about 'bringing home the bacon' than frying and feasting upon it. Unfortunately. Once we've perfected 3-D printing food, talk to me again. Maybe the sequel will include actual edible bacon. Go technology!


----------



## feznizzle (Feb 3, 2014)

You can drop this M Cull business already. You're not fooling nobody, Mr. Bacon.


----------



## PiP (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi M. Cull...I can provide the bacon 

Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to  the     creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique , The Dark Art Of Posting and Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique

Welcome to our creative community!

PiP


----------



## M. Cull (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the hearty welcome. I've had fun so far, and I imagine it just gets better. 

I did have a question, for anyone who happens to read this, regarding when to post things for critique. I'm aware of the 10-posts rule, but rather than shaving the minimum, I thought it might be a better idea to make myself a known personality to at least some extent, so that my request has a better chance of catching people's eye and making them want to respond. So what number of posts or amount of active time would you _recommend_ (as opposed to minimally require) that I wait before I post my novella?


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 3, 2014)

Excellent question. It's been my experience that the number of posts has less impact than the quality of posts. The more effort you put into your critiques and discussion posts, the more you stand out from the short replies, and people tend to want to repay you for it. I didn't want to seem too eager when I first joined, so I think I waited till about 30 posts, but looking back I probably would have been fine at 10 or 15.

Also, it's recommended that you post just a chapter or two of long works, as shorter excerpts will get more replies.


----------



## M. Cull (Feb 3, 2014)

Understood. Thanks for the recommendation. I'm at 10 posts already, but I feel like I'll still wait a bit to build relationships with people first. Thanks for being prompt in your responses!


----------



## PiP (Feb 4, 2014)

M. Cull said:


> I did have a question, for anyone who happens to read this, regarding when to post things for critique. I'm aware of the 10-posts rule, but rather than shaving the minimum, I thought it might be a better idea to make myself a known personality to at least some extent, so that my request has a better chance of catching people's eye and making them want to respond. So what number of posts or amount of active time would you _recommend_ (as opposed to minimally require) that I wait before I post my novella?



Taking the time to acquaint yourself with fellow members, by offering crit etc., is far better than diving in the moment you've reached ten posts. I also believe it's not always quantity of posts (10+) but quality. 

Enjoy the forums


----------



## N J Xkey (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, feznizzle is correct. Methinks M Cull doth protest too much. "My name's not bacon, my name's not bacon" - I put it to you that you are in fact a famous actor with the surname Bacon, deciding to pursue a new career in writing you want to be judged on your merits and not trade on your name!! Ha! My powers of deduction strike again, and I shall stalk you forthwith 

In all seriousness, hello and good luck with your writing endeavours


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Is bacon good for thepancreas? I'm not really sure.


----------



## Daivo (Feb 6, 2014)

so little bacon in a world so big...
can you actually beleive i have not eaten any bacon since breakfast this morning? disgusting i know, lunch has gone and passed without the slightlest smell of bacon :/

please to clear this one up, i sometimes nickname police bacon, is this how your book is related to bacon? 
thanks a f***load i am hungry and drooling over myself.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi M.Cull, welcome to the site. Bacon always gets my attention.


----------

